# Tonsils.....



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The second time in so many months and I'm off work with not just tonsillitis but MUMPS!!!! Urgh!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, A spotty lollypop is no good for a sore throat. :lol: 
I hope you get well & feel better very soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

the weird thing is that although my tonsils are all spotty, and I look like desperate dan from everything else being swollen....its not painful which is weird! But having 3 pregnant people in the office im not allowed in there lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When you are feeling better & back at work, make sure you don't sit on their chairs, 
you know how the saying goes.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol oh hellllllll no!

J
xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel for you with the tonsillitis problem - I get it from time to time and it seriously strikes me down when it arrives. Had it twice in five weeks in the middle of last year 

Hope you're on the mend soon. I've never had mumps (touch wood) but I've heard it's pretty awful.

Get well soon! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> the weird thing is that although my tonsils are all spotty, and I look like desperate dan from everything else being swollen....its not painful which is weird! But having 3 pregnant people in the office im not allowed in there lol
> 
> J
> xx


_ If was my office I wouldn't let you in neither!_


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Get well soon Jess

Jenny
x


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Get well soon.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys swelling still hasn't gone down.......6 days now urgh bored of this liquid diet!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> bored of this liquid diet!!!!!


You're drinking the wrong liquid! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

back on to solid food now lol

J
xx


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Chocolate..? lol  get well soon


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oldcrow said:


> Chocolate..? lol  get well soon


Ha ha all better now 

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Get them removed- I did and its awesome.

yes I had 7 days of intense pain, then 5 days of normal tonsillitis pain, then a few days of normal sore throat pain, but honestly, its so much better now!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Get them removed- I did and its awesome.
> 
> yes I had 7 days of intense pain, then 5 days of normal tonsillitis pain, then a few days of normal sore throat pain, but honestly, its so much better now!


Your um really selling it to me lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Get them removed- I did and its awesome.
> ...


Not gonna sugar coat it- it was mainly the mornings, waking up with a dry throat that really killed.

I have had 3 operations- plate on my broken ankle, Laser eye surgery, and tonsillectomy.

the ankle was manageable pain, and wasn't too bad after a couple of days

the laser eye surgery hurt for 2 hours, until my first set of drops then they were fine

the tonsillectomy- relentless pain! oh and don't even try and drink pure orange juice within 2 weeks!

But seriously- what is pain? you cant remember it once its gone, only how it made you feel. but you can keep getting tonsillitis if you don't get em lobbed out, so man up and get it done! plus I hear for gals it can have added benefits (well for guys that know the gals :wink: )...... but I wouldn't know :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

steady lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I of course meant less tonsillitis for gals so less whinging to guys


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> I of course meant less tonsillitis for gals so less whinging to guys


yea yea course you did lol

J
xx


----------

